# PC 4200 - Minimum Thickness Board



## Shanem (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a dresser and at the stage of making the drawers. I bought some 6/4 poplar with the plan of jointing and then resawing to half inch. I had the blade set 90 to the table but what i didn't know was the kreg jig wasn't 90 and caused my boards to be 3/8" thick after planing.

Does anyone see any issues with using half blinds on this thickness?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I wouldn't use 3/8" poplar for drawer sides. It becomes an issue of warpage, and wood stability. I like 1/2" minimum, especially with side mount slides where screws will be attached. I have gone mostly to 3/4" sides for the added strength, but 1/2" is fine too.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

1/2" Baltic Birch ply for the sides and back solid wood for the front, 1/4" Baltic Birch ply for the bottom.


----------

